# Your experience with Implantation bleeding...



## FayDanielle

Just looking for stories really, didn't know where to post, figured this would be best place as it'll be fresh in your mind IF you experienced it!

So DID you get implantation bleeding?
How long did it last?
Did you mistake it for an early period?
Any pains to go with it?

I didnt get it with my first child. 
Thank you in advance for any replies :flower:


----------



## Beccaboop

I didn't have any implanting bleeding I was so sure I was going to get another bfn when I tested as I didnt have any symptoms and still don't now so I was a bit shocked when I got my bfp and then 4 more after that too!


----------



## Bay

I had IB with this pregnancy. It was only a spot of dark brown on my undies and not even enough to show on tp (sorry tmi). It happened on 7/8dpo, no cramps, no other symptoms. This was the only thing that tipped me off to test early.

Good luck!


----------



## Elhaym

I had IB with both my pregnancies. Very similar both times - pink/brown coloured CM around 10-12 DPO or thereabouts, over 2 or 3 days. Too early to mistake for AF (my LP is 14 days) and my pre-AF spotting is usually bright red. Also had mild cramps similar to AF cramps but again a few days earlier than I would usually get them. 

Hope this helps :)


----------



## kiranerys

FayDanielle said:


> Just looking for stories really, didn't know where to post, figured this would be best place as it'll be fresh in your mind IF you experienced it!
> 
> So DID you get implantation bleeding? -Yes
> How long did it last?-Roughly 3 days!
> Did you mistake it for an early period?-Not early,just on time
> Any pains to go with it?-No
> 
> I didnt get it with my first child.
> Thank you in advance for any replies :flower:

It came right on time for af for me,was lighter than usual af,but enough to be af,lasted for 3 days,then stopped,then 1 wipe of bright red about a day later,then stopped again,no pain or af like cramps.Definately thought it was af,had a proper strop on too because I was sure this was my month!!,I dont know what made me test,but I'm glad I did:flower:


----------



## LadyBug183

I had some IB at 4wks, first there was a very small amount of pink, discharge texture on the toilet tissue, then it quickly turned into very light brown spotting.. Only when wiping and not every time. Last on and off for about 3 days. I did also get light cramping, but could have been unrelated, cramping is so common at that stage anyway


----------



## FayDanielle

Thanks ladies :)
I'm so confused! But don't want to turn this into an 'Am I pregnant' thread lol x


----------



## TracyE.

I did experience implantation cramps and bleeding. The cramps felt more like a very very slight dull pressure which lasted for about a day. I had spotting around that time which consisted of a small amount of brownish discharge. Basically like a drop a day for about 3 or 4 days. It happened around 9 dpo and about a week before AF would be due.


----------



## Mrshill10

Had it 12 dpo & apparently you can have it later as well. I've had it once a week from 5-8 week! In week 9 wondering if Ill get it this week!


----------



## hannahhlove

I had implantation bleeding, but I had mistaken it for just bleeding. It was after I went to the bathroom, (TMI) and I had noticed a bit of blood but figured it was just from going to the bathroom - apparently not!!


----------



## helloarlo

I didn't notice it with my first but this time it's the reason I tested in the first place. I didn't think it was even possible that I was pregnant.

It was very light brown spotting, only when I wiped and for less than a day. It wasn't like a period at all. It happened a few days before my period was due and there were no cramps or anything.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had it ...found a small light brown spot on panties...and then had a bright red clot when i wiped and that was it. I was cramping two days prior to that as well..


----------



## Msw454

I had the smallest most missable ib ever! If I wasn't obsessively looking, I wouldn't have noticed. I had brownish tinged cm only with wiping twice, once on 6 dpo and once on 7 dpo. I felt like it was a little early at the time, but guess not! I also felt tugging around that time too, but it went away pretty quick.


----------



## MrsKA

Ive never noticed with my other 3 pregnancies but this pregnancy I had a day of brown bleeding, it happened on CD 8 and seeing as I normally get 4-5 days of this before my AF arrives I didnt think too much of it.


----------



## kalyrra

I had the lightest watery pink color on the toilet paper when I went to the bathroom, but only once, on 10 DPO. It's the only reason I tested, because I was almost sure I was out again!


----------



## span

I had nothing 1st time around but this time I did. I peed into a pot so I could dip an IC and, when I wiped, there was quite a bit of dark, clotty blood, just like the start of AF for me. I still tested and got a very faint BFP but got in a strop as I thought my body was playing evil games. :haha:
The bleeding was only heavy on that 'wipe' and it was intermittent brown for the next day or so. The night before I had very sharp pains, like nothing I've felt before, so that could be related to implantation too? :shrug:


----------



## lemongrass

I didn't have any bleeding at all but I did have cramping. It only lasted about a minute. It was right in the middle of my tummy and it felt like sharp tugging. It didn't hurt and was very brief.


----------



## tulip11

hiya
I am totally confused n worried wts going on with me...as I mentioned earlier in different threads that this time I have symptoms like headache,earache,feeling nauseated,legs pain,lower abdominal pain,uterus cramping,fatigue sore mouth taste...well on monday what was my cd 29 I had observed few brown blood n that lasted till wednesday but today in the morning blood flow has started I am having severe pain in my lower abdomen n uterus I did hpt on tuesday which was negative I feel like I am preg but test was neg now this blood has been started I am really fed up wt to do ?


----------



## JCh

I have IB from 10-11dpo, thought that I was out of the running and AF was on her way. It was VERY light, only noticed when I wiped, didn't need a liner or anything. Felt a bit crampy and on 12dpo I was an UBER bitch, so I thought PMS, but it was way worse.... 2 days later got my BFP and it all made a bit more sense.
Good luck!


----------



## tulip11

heartly congrates JCh..:flower::happydance:


----------



## Bean66

I had IB from 7dpo to 9dpo. Stopped by 10dpo. 

Mainly when I wiped and changing. Between red and watery and brown and stingy. Quite alot but not flow like AF.

When it stopped I knew I would get my BFP.


----------



## fides

have had it all 3 times now. watery, light pink to light, light brown, just before normal period should have started.


----------

